# Hi everyone



## chadpru (May 17, 2013)

My name is Chad just found out about this place. Love hunting mushrooms mainly morel and sheephead. Was wondering if i am to late to start looking. I have been out of state working and just got home, missed turkey and i am not happy but had to pay the bills. I live in southern allegheny county are there any still out or did i miss them. Thanks for any help


----------



## wes912 (Apr 10, 2013)

het chad you might get a better response if you post in the main pa. morels forum instead of starting your own . anyway in my opinion it is a little late for anything plentiful but theres still some large ones in the wood you just have to find them that's the difficult part as far as trees go elms ,cherry ,tulip poplar


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

Found 9 today in a hour and a half in poplar stands on rocky hill sides its the tail end in northern allegheny co.


----------



## chadpru (May 17, 2013)

thanks for the info much appreciated


----------

